
How do you get new clients for marketing/creative services? (Poll) - johny115
http://www.strawpoll.me/12812353
======
johny115
What is your favourite way to acquire new clients for marketing/creative
services? (the most cost/effort effective, brings in higher quality clients)

Tell us about your winning process in more detail in comments.

I am just curious to know what other people do.

